
Netflix: Falcor.js a JavaScript library for efficient data fetching - jdavid
https://netflix.github.io/falcor/
======
WorldMaker
This seems interesting. Given Netflix's admitted love of RX [Reactive
Extensions] I'm somewhat curious if there is a design reason that this uses
Promises instead of (RxJS/Bacon/...) Observables. At first skim this seems
like it could be even more useful as an Observable model.

I'm also curious if there is a design reason they aren't using ES5
defineProperty/ES6 property syntax over get()/set().

------
fredkelly
This looks a lot like Facebook's Relay/GraphQL [1], interested to hear how the
two compare?

[1]
[http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/02/20/introducing-...](http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/02/20/introducing-
relay-and-graphql.html)

------
jhusain
As a matter of fact, falcor returns a Model response which inherits from
observable and adds a then() method to it. That means that you can also call
subscribe. If you call subscribe, you can cancel the request using the
subscription return from the subscribe method. If you call then, it returns a
Promise.

